# Transformer Costume Scares Kids



## balaamsdonkey (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a video of me in my custom-built transformer costume scaring some children during Halloween. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/hK5L80sTANs


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

This is classic, nice work!


----------

